# AC24 Equivalent



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello frnds,

Is there a electric motor that is the equivalent of Azure Dynamics AC24 from the Chinese manufacturers. Is it possible to get a kit like the AC24, AT1200 and he DMOC445 from China ? 

Thanks


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Whats the price for the AC-24?

for 4300$ you can get an AC motor with controller...

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac-induction.php

AC-31 (8")
96V max
550A max
53hp
115tq
6000rpm
4300$


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> 96V max


That's the showstopper if you want to move something bigger than a motorcycle at freeway speed.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

saab96 said:


> That's the showstopper if you want to move something bigger than a motorcycle at freeway speed.


Why?

I'm unsure why that's the case since the motor has such high RPM capabilities?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

saab96 said:


> That's the showstopper if you want to move something bigger than a motorcycle at freeway speed.


If 0-2000rpm provides 100ftlbs of torque, and If you use a gear ratio of 2:1, then 0-1000rpm is the wheel rpm with 100ftlbs...

The standard 16" tire makes 70mph by 810rpm...











plus there is a Geo Metro being driven quite nicely by one of these without issues....


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Whats the price for the AC-24?]
> 
> $9000 for all the 3 (AC24,AT1200,DMOC445). $1000 for shipping to India.
> 
> I can repharse this query. What are some good Chinese manufacturers of AC motors for EV conversion applications ?


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Whats the price for the AC-24?


$9000 (incl of all 3). $1000 for shipping to India. Let me rephrase this query. Are there any good Chinese makers of AC mootors for EV conversions?


----------

